# Little Things Mean a Lot



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Glancing through recent posts, it seems that a lot of us haven't been having an easy time so I thought I'd post something to remind me (and hopefully others) of how lucky we are to have cats.

What little, trivial things make us GLAD to be a cat owner?

Recently, I was feeling a bit low and lying in bed with Lottie purring on my stomach, Becky purring cuddled against my side and a twin (it was dark so I can't say which one) purring and stuck to my lower left leg. Stereophonic purring should be bottled as therapy!

Over to everyone else!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

The thing that makes me happiest and most grateful is the health and happiness of my pets. Each day that I have these things, I am thankful. Their little lives seem so fleeting and I am overwhelmed with joy when I see my three girls thriving.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Three mornings a week my work day starts at 6 am with one particularly challenging person yelling at me. The other four mornings I wake up in my bed to happy, purring cats greeting me - they take turns coming up and rubbing on my face. Ahhh.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Purring is a wonderful thing. 

Years ago I had an MRI and was frightened (because I did not know what was wrong nor what an MRI would be like). They put me head first into the machine and turned it on.. and *it began to purr*! I smiled and relaxed against that big cat somewhere in there that was purring.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Eldercat,
I love your description of the MRI machine! If I ever have to have one done, I will be remembering your words!

No matter how stressful of a day, I've had, when I'm greeted by Happy tails, Head bumps, and lots of purrs, my bad day, just fades away!
Cats just seem to have a 'Zen' quality, to them!
Sharon


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin's so playful! He always wants to do a ball-toss, play hide-and-seek, or go outside. he's full of surprises, too..


----------



## jeachen (Jul 14, 2015)

Nothing makes me smile more than when my boy hops up in my lap, curls up and starts purring. He is the best therapy


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a great thread, Arianwen. It's true the real joy is in the small things that we experience day to day. In the morning when I'm standing in the bathroom shaving or brushing my teeth, Nala jumps to the vanity and firmly headbutts the top of her head against my sternum. And later when I'm sitting on the edge of the bed putting on my socks Penny lies beside me and rolls over on her back, full tummy to the air, for morning petting time. These have been part of my morning routine for so long now, I don't really remember what it was like before we did them.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Great thread Arianwen  

It is so difficult to see the little things when life gets busy, you feel down, stressed etc. We often take the positives for granted, or ignore them completely - I'm definitely guilty of that. 

I'm always greeted with hand rubs from Aggie no matter what time I come home from work. And she purrs for a few minutes, I call her my purr monster  She will follow me around, and come out of the room when I call her to.. A little purr monster on my chest at the crack of dawn.. 

So much to be thankful for


----------

